# 02.08. 2011, Neues vom DAV, Weltkonferenz zur Angelfischerei in Berlin hat begonnen



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2011)

*Weltkonferenz zur Angelfischerei in Berlin hat begonnen! - World Recreational Fishing Conference started!​*http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=320&Itemid=331
Gemeinsam mit der Arbeitsgruppe um Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus vom Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) und der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin hat der Deutsche Anglerverband als Mitorganisator die 6th World Recreational Fishing Conference (6. Weltkonferenz zur Angelfischerei, WRFC) nach Deutschland geholt! Etwa dreihundert hochkarätige Wissenschaftler aus aller Welt widmen sich vom 1. bis 4. August 2011 an der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin ausschließlich dem brandaktuellen Wissen ums Angeln und diskutieren, wie verhängnisvollen Argumenten gegen die Angelfischerei und die Interessen unserer Angler sachlich und konsequent begegnet werden kann. Weiter (Click here for pictures)
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=320&Itemid=331


----------

